# Wild roasted duck



## 73saint (Mar 29, 2020)

Just going through the deep freezer, making room, cooking, etc.  ran across a couple vac bags of whole ducks that had lost their seal, so I took them out to thaw this morning. 

I’m also slicing some hickory bacon that is just finishing up, so I sliced about 12 slices extra thin and tossed em in the fridge earlier today. 

I also had a pack of my home made boudin that lost its seal, and instantly I knew what I was going to do.  Instead of our traditional wild rice, I was going to uncase this boudin and stuff it in the ducks.  No brainer, this would be a great pairing!

Now my dad is a born and raised Cajun, and even though nowadays we mostly deer hunt, we still have some old family recipes and this is one of my favorites.  Normally you stuff the carcass with apples and onions, but since I had boudin this go around, I just chopped some and placed them all around the birds.  

Preheated the oven to 375 & started stuffing the ducks with the boudin.  Boudin has pork, liver, rice, vegetables  and seasonings.  Very much like a rice dressing, so the perfect compliment for our tastes. 







Then I sprinkled Tony’s all over the birds.  I had 7 teal and one grey duck.  I topped the birds with the hickory bacon and placed them into the oven for 30 minutes. 





Here they are ready for the oven

Now for the basting sauce.  Like I said, this is my dads old recipe.  You can tweak this however you like, but the taste brings me home so I wouldn’t change a thing.  In a small sauce pan, heat to simmer a stick of butter, and add parsley, worchestichire sauce, liquid smoke and kitchen bouquet, to taste.  You can also cut this a little with some water.  I did, and just adjusted those ingredients until I got the flavor and color like I wanted. 





And here is the sauce.  I keep the ducks in the oven for 30 minutes before basting, then I baste every 10-15 minutes.  The total cook time is usually right at an hour but I also go by color.  Also, when the bacon is nice and crispy it’s usually perfect.  






These were the tastiest ducks we’ve had in I can’t remember how long.  And the boudin, wow...just right!   Sorry I didn’t get a plated pic, but they are a little on the messy side, before I had a good part of the breast cut up, my plate was already destroyed.   So good!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 29, 2020)

Very nice saint. I have a few teal breasts in the deep freeze. Probably gonna break them out soon


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 29, 2020)

Hell Yeah and LIKE!


----------



## forktender (Mar 29, 2020)

Holy cow that looks awesome.
All of my ducks from this season got ripped off when our house was broken into, they stole all of my meat fish and fowl. They got away with two plus  possession limits wink, wink of Mallard and Sprig,  pissed is an under statement.

Your birds were nice and clean, nice work on the head shooting.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 30, 2020)

Very Nice 73saints!!! Like!


----------



## 73saint (Mar 30, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Very nice saint. I have a few teal breasts in the deep freeze. Probably gonna break them out soon


Thanks TN. I had some breasts that I wanted to make duck pastrami with, but the skin was off. 


chilerelleno said:


> Hell Yeah and LIKE!


Thanks Chile!


forktender said:


> Holy cow that looks awesome.
> All of my ducks from this season got ripped off when our house was broken into, they stole all of my meat fish and fowl. They got away with two plus  possession limits wink, wink of Mallard and Sprig,  pissed is an under statement.
> 
> Your birds were nice and clean, nice work on the head shooting.


Thanks fork tender!  Sorry to hear about the break-in.  That just stinks, man!  I hope they find out who did it. 


indaswamp said:


> Very Nice 73saints!!! Like!


Thanks Inda!


----------

